

Ruby people on Twitter, and other ways to keep up with the community - wastedbrains
http://devver.net/blog/2009/01/ruby-people-on-twitter/

======
wastedbrains
If there are any other great source for what is going on in the Ruby community
I would like to know... So point things out to me that I might have missed.

